# Lack of progress excuse!



## rchawk49 (Jan 3, 2008)

Happy New Year all,
Back in Northern CA from a week on the road.  (It is cold in Minnisota and Illinois)/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif

Here I was, all set to order some dirt, and rent a stump grinder when..................................










Maybe next week!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You don't have the whole URL of your images.


----------



## rchawk49 (Jan 3, 2008)

Does this mean that nobody can see my beautiful site?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif


----------



## mewilkinson (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes that does meen no one but you can see your site. The URL of the picture point to the C drive on your computer that no one else can look at.  Try moving them to a web server the posting the URL to them. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## rchawk49 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Mike,
I put a few on the 1st class web space. Let's try this again!


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Excuse accepted. However, now you have no excuse not to do some modeling inside! 

Terl


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Noyce Place!


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Where is Magalia? It can't be too high since you don't have a lot of snow.


----------



## rchawk49 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Bill, Magalia is just up the hill from Paradise, which is just up the hill from Chico.  We are at 3100 feet, and the picture was taken before it snowed ALL DAY yesterday./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif

This is what my new site looks like with NO snow!


 









The closest wall is about 6-8" high, the rear wall will be about 28-30" high.  The entire area is about 60' x 45'.   I will be renting a stump grinder for a day, then will get about 12 yards of dirt delivered.  Will also need a few tons of "rip-rap" rock for the rest of the wall. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif


----------



## rchawk49 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, finally the survey crew has mapped out most of the route for the Butte Creek Canyon & Humbug RR. Construction has been completed on the first of 3 bridges, and started on the main line tunnel under Sawmill Peak. 
Would you believe, over 72 cubic yards of dirt?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif" border=0>" border=0> 
AND IF I SMARTER THAN A PILE OF DIRT, I COULD FIGURE OUT HOW TO GET PICS FROM THE 1ST CLASS WEB SPACE TO THIS THREAD!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


----------



## rchawk49 (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe this will work, I got a pic up before. Must need to be retrained?!?!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Great looking place for a layout! I'll be watching this one!!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I know Chico I lived in Redding for a year or so. I serviced X ray equipment for Fisher Imagaing. There was a Clinic I use to go to in Chico all the time. I use to go to Fall River Mills, Alturs, and Ceaderville. And some times through Weavervile to Eureka. 
Those were great time. I loved it out there in the middle of Nowhere. 

Way Way back there was a Urban Rail Road line that ran from Oakland to Sacramento to Chico. It was Electric.


----------



## rchawk49 (Jan 3, 2008)

Shoveled some more dirt and started on the tunnel today. 
Planted our first small bush. Whoo hoo! 
Thought I would try some more pics of the ROW.:/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif 

The area is about 60'x45'. Already planning a spur over to the patio/bbq area so I can order something from the brewery! 

Moving boulders for the retaining wall. 
NOTE TO SELF: Keep fingers out from between large rocks! 




Hope this works.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

01/09/2008 11:46 AM Quote Reply Alert 
Hi Bill, Magalia is just up the hill from Paradise, which is just up the hill from Chico. We are at 3100 feet, and the picture was taken before it snowed ALL DAY yesterday.


How far up from Paradise?? We are going to pick up my son and his family in Oroville and take a day for a picnic around mid. June up to Paradise.. My boy told me there is some Logging r.r. stuff and a train museum around there to. You know of where he is talking about ??


----------

